# How do you feel about the child harness/leash backpacks?



## 17thy

I personally am not a fan, nor is my husband and we won't be using one. But I was wondering what a "natural" parents point of view was on these.


----------



## Rachel_C

I don't think there is a 'natural' view really. In some situations they are incredibly useful whether you actually like them or not. We live next to a very busy road that we have to walk along sometimes. My LO is very good at holding my hand but I couldn't 100% guarantee that she won't one day see something and decide to break away and run into the road, so I do use a backpack with a strap for me to hold. She loves her 'pack-pack'. Most of the time the strap is tucked into the bag but I occasionally slip it over my wrist as I hold her hand when it would be dangerous if she ran off. I don't like seeing children being pulled along by the 'leash' like a dog - we only use it as a safety net and hold hands as well, but I suppose it depends on the child. Some children don't like holding hands and if it's a choice between having to carry them or put them in a buggy, I guess having a leash is probably more 'natural'. With the road near us, if I didn't have her backpack as backup she would either have to be worn (which is difficult while wearing my younger daughter) or would have to go in the pushchair, which I'd say is less 'natural' than letting her walk if she wants to do so.


----------



## Green Lady

I agree with Rachel that it's more of a safety issue rather than a natural one. If I was really living a natural life I'd be in the country where the most we'd have to worry about is a stray cow. :haha: I don't much care for the idea of reins really but there are situations where I'd imagine they'd be helpful. For example, DH and I are going down to the Olympics next year when LO will be toddling around, and I know I'd feel safer on the Tube etc if we had some. But I'd use them with discretion, too. I saw a little girl being led around a quiet park the other day with reins on and it seemed a bit unnecessary to me.


----------



## BlueBug

Green Lady said:


> I agree with Rachel that it's more of a safety issue rather than a natural one. If I was really living a natural life I'd be in the country where the most we'd have to worry about is a stray cow. :haha: I don't much care for the idea of reins really but there are situations where I'd imagine they'd be helpful. For example, DH and I are going down to the Olympics next year when LO will be toddling around, and I know I'd feel safer on the Tube etc if we had some. But I'd use them with discretion, too. I saw a little girl being led around a quiet park the other day with reins on and it seemed a bit unnecessary to me.

I agree with this. I think using the leashy things when taking a small child into a super busy location is totally acceptable. I don't think I'd personally use one, but I have no problems with others using them in these situations. I'd prefer a stroller/carrier so that I can better control where my child is, the pace at which we move, others won't be bumping into an ungraceful toddler, etc..

Using leashes all the time is lazy to me. I've seen parents quite literally drag their children around by these things. Used correctly, it's good for safety. Used incorrectly, it's just stupid.


----------



## Elphaba

I'd agree with the above. Xavier has just recently started walking and we will be getting some reins so that if he would like to walk (which he does - with real pride) then he can do so on the street and in the supermarket with safety. But I certainly wouldn't be 'pulling him along' on them or would I use them in a park or other place of safety.


----------



## Tacey

I have found they've allowed Alice the freedom she wants. When she first started walking, she was not a hand holder. Any attempt would result in huge meltdowns. I could have forced my opinion, and made her go back up on my back unless she held my hand, but I don't think that's as respectful of her strong feelings as compromising with the back pack. They're not for dragging a child around, or making them do something they don't want to, they are purely to safe guard against bolting into a crowd of people, or worse, the road. If Alice hadn't worn one, she would have been on my back and unable to explore at her own pace as she wanted to. Once she knew I'd let her explore, she progressed on to holding my hand while I had the strap looped over my wrist just in case, and now, she'll happily hold hands with me, and I feel confident without the backpack. She still requests it though (I just unclip the strap)!

For us it's been a useful tool to allow her greater freedom than she would otherwise have had.


----------



## Snuffy

The same as everyone else really. Amy had a ladybird backpack which she loved and looked so proud when she was wearing it. We only ever used it as a backup to hand holding in the street or busy shopping centres though, otherwise we would tuck the rein part into the backpack.


----------



## Odd Socks

i've not used a backpack or reins with bella yet, although i have some ready. she is very good at holding hands at the moment & may remain so. however, as a precaution, particularly when i have #2 & it'll make things more difficult if she lets go (if she does let go at the moment, i can get her back) to get her & so we'l probably have to resort to one or the other on occasion.
xx


----------



## lepaskilf

We used the backpack once but both Tom & I didn't like it. I didn't feel that it was secure enough for his stability. I felt that if he did run of then he'd just end up falling over! He hated it, he'd turn round in circles trying to grab it until I gave up with it!

Tom walks really well holdng our hand but he does have moment where he pulls away, but we have taught him that it can be dangerous. He now looks both ways before we cross the road and knows that he has to hold mummy's hand at certain times. We maybe luky though that we don't like in a city or town.


----------



## Amethyste

Not sure we are gonna use it either. It was strange the first time i saw one in england cos we don't have any in france, lol. I do realize it can be really useful but i saw how some parents pull on it, it puts me off


----------



## minties

If it comes down to making sure my toddler doesn't get run over, or disapears - and feeling stupid using a harness - I will use the harness.


----------



## discoclare

My daughter has only just starting walking and we haven't ventured out to the street yet. However, I when we do I think I may want the reigns handy just in case she makes a bolt for the road! We live in central(ish) London, right by a huge a road going to Marble Arch and tons of double decker buses go up and down it. Like everyone else said, it would be better if she would hold my hand but she likes to do everything herself without help (she's strong willed like many little girls!).

My parents never used reigns with me, but I grew up in Buckinghamshire, which is slightly different to growing up in the middle of a major city! I'm sure if we lived in the country I wouldn't even consider using reigns but in central London the idea that my (extremely independent) toddler might going haring into the road scares me to death.


----------



## Rachel_C

discoclare said:


> I'm sure if we lived in the country I wouldn't even consider using reigns but in central London the idea that my (extremely independent) toddler might going haring into the road scares me to death.

I'm exactly the same. It doesn't help that when I was young I had a friend whose little sister had died when she broke free of her dad's hand and ran into the road. The dad never forgave himself and seeing that little gravestone instilled in me a deep fear of children running into roads.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I use it when we walk along busy roads. I still hold Isla's hand though, it's just back up. They can zoom off so quickly it's crazy. Isla nearly ran into the road the other day when I didn't put the reins on her, fortunately I got her in time but it shook me up and now I make sure the reins are in my bag all the time as she walks pretty much everywhere now.


----------



## LockandKey

I've seen a lot of people around where I live using the backpack leash. Once DD is to big to be carried, maybe 2 or 3, I would consider getting one of these. They can even hold your LO's snacks :)

While I imagine I'd be holding her hand about 90% of the time I'm sure the pack would be useful for that occasion that she tries to wander off, I just keep the leash in hand and she doesn't get very far. I'd much rather that than have the entire store know that my LO went missing, or worse :X


----------



## NaturalMomma

Not my cup of tea, but to each their own.


----------



## pandacub

Icannot get jacob to hold my hand for love nor money, and even if i could, hes so little i have to walk with a massive stoop. 
Ive just ordered some back pack reins, i'll only use them when ina busy place or in a shop. I wouldnt use them in a park or a field :)


----------



## T-Bex

Bethan runs off, normally near roads, so it's just a safety issue for us. And she won't go in her buggy without a fight (fold her in half, and screaming fits) now she can walk...


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I didn't use reins for DD1 but did for DD2 and also plan to with DD3. For me personally it is safety before anything else. 

DD3 is defiantly not a 'hand holder', way to independent for that and for me reins would be doing exactly what I wanted, not compromising her independence but also allowing her to be safe. I don't see them as a leash (I think that is more of an american term) but more of a safety net. TBH I would never forgive myself if anything was to happen when out and about, maybe I'm paranoid but Reins unsure me that LO is going to be safe. :)


----------



## NuKe

whatever keeps Poppy safe. I use a backpack but i dont walk her like a dog- i push the handle up past my elbow and hold her hand too, so if she decides to run off suddenly she doesnt get far!


----------



## lozzy21

I will be using them with Niamh as a back up when holding her hand, I'd rather her have the chance to walk safely than have her run under a car. Surely it's better to have them able to explore with minimal risks than be stuck in a pushchair or in a carrier because they always try to run away.


----------



## lozzy21

Also I'm 5"9 and Niamh is still tiny, 9-12 clothes are still big on her, using rains will let her walk safely with out breaking my back.


----------



## T-Bex

NuKe said:


> whatever keeps Poppy safe. I use a backpack but i dont walk her like a dog- i push the handle up past my elbow and hold her hand too, so if she decides to run off suddenly she doesnt get far!

That's sort of what I do.

Or rather, she wants to hold her own reins, so we hold hands and reins at the same time! :haha:

Also, the reason that we now use them, is that she ran off out of the shop when I let go of her hand to pay, and ran in front of a car (I was close behind her, and it was just in the carpark, so I got inbetween her and the car, but it was still the scariest moment of my life.) So, yeah. Safety first.


----------



## Rachel_C

lozzy21 said:


> Also I'm 5"9 and Niamh is still tiny, 9-12 clothes are still big on her, using rains will let her walk safely with out breaking my back.

That's a good point. When LO started walking to the shops with us, she was still small enough for me to only just be able to reach her hand. I guess the backpacks make it a lot easier for tall people/little kids - even when you can just about reach, it's not a very secure hold.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yeah that's true! Ruby was a very late walker, tall for her age and I'm not especially tall but even so, holding hands wasn't exactly comfortable at first. That said, she refused to NOT hold my hand when walking outside for ages. So although I think reins are great in certain situations, I've never found them useful.


----------



## Janidog

My LO refuses to hold me hand, so if we are walking in a busy area then i put his back pack reins on. If we go to the park then i don't bother with the reins


----------



## teal

My LO is good at holding hands but I do have one of the back packs for extra safety. I've not used it yet but I'd only use it if we were somewhere on the busy side. In the park or anywhere away from roads then I wouldn't bother. I do agree it might help my own back. My son is on the short side and I'm 5'7 so slightly bending is sore after a while - especially since I've previously had a fractured spine..ouch. My son really does like his little dinosaur back pack though! xx


----------



## CaliGinger

For my nephew, we have the most adorable monkey backpack where the tail is the leash. We take him quite often to Disneyland and its been awesome. He's always been tiny for his age and it didn't seem fair to have to hold his hand up above his head . He's three now and uses his monkey as a toy while we're in the car and he wears it while we're out. He usually holds the leash end himself unless we're in a busy place or there are stairs. I don't really care what people say because it works for us, and he's happy. He hates the stroller anyway.


----------



## modo

We def need them. Bobby has despised the stroller for over a year now (he will just scream if you put him in it) and since he has been walking confidently has hated being worn :( So we don't have anothe option. His dad carries him a lot but he is too heavy or me to carry very long. Plus he just wants to explore and always seems to want to head out the sliding doors to traffic :dohh:

He will hold my hand/finger but will let go and run off.


----------



## BunnyFace

I have a littlelife backpack for Eloise which she loves as she's able to explore more than if I were holding her hand. I personally dont like it as it feels too "loose" and I think I will be buying a normal safety harness one. I'd rather her wear one than escape my hand and run into a road as the thought of that scares me no end. Im hoping as she gets older she will hold my hand more but as an early walker the reins are a life savers as when she started walking outside she didnt understand that she should hold hands/not try and run off etc etc.


----------



## buttonnose82

hubby isn't keen but we have one for little man, way I see it is if it saves him running out into the road (which could take a split second and even the most well behaved children will attempt it at one point or another) and in front of a car well then it has done it's job

they can actually give a child more freedom also, we used it at meddowhell a few weeks back, it was totally manic but meant he could walk a little, something I would not have attempted without using them as he could have easily darted off without them


----------



## vaniilla

we might be getting one of the backpack ones very soon, I must admit I have been worried at times at what people will think if they see lo in one but his safety is more important to us, he's been walking since 1 and now runs around, when we go out we keep him in the pram as long as we can before he starts trying to get out and has a mini melt down, he hates it when you try to hold his hand or waist when he walks and he likes to run away, I'm not quite sure what the harness would do if he runs away I don't want to look like I'm dragging him along but he hates staying in the pram and being held when we're out he just wants to get down and walk around :shrug:


----------



## kcnyx

I'm not a huge fan of them, but I think that's mostly because of how I see them used.
I don't know if this is yet another US vs UK thing (I'm in the US), but I almost NEVER see attentive parents with them. 99% of the time I see kids on leashes the parents aren't hold their hand, aren't engaged with them, aren't even looking at them.


----------



## DarlingMe

A radio show was talking about a sensor you place on yours and LOs shoes. If they sensors are more than 10 ft (Or something) apart they alarm. This is supposed to scare the abductor and alert others. It also has a warning that maybe could be a reminder for your child to turn around. I couldn't imagine using the leash but I have heard women say that, and then use their wrap/carrier as a leash!! :dohh:


----------



## Whisper

I did use one on occasion with my daughter when she didn't want to hold hands but would still fall regularly it meant that she could walk about by herself but i could prevent her from falling completely. 

I think used in the right way it allows the child to feel like they have a bit of independence and freedom, that mummy and daddy are following them for a change rather than vice versa. 

I am not going to judge anyone who does or doesn't use one.


----------



## Eala

An alarm is all very well and good, but it's not going to help you if your child runs off the pavement and into the road (which might only be a few feet away). Equally in a busy shopping centre, you could hear the alarm going off, but depending on how busy it is you might still not be able to see your child.

I hate how people keep calling them "leashes". They aren't. A leash (generally) to me conjures up the image of something attached to a collar which is around a dog's neck (albeit harnesses are becoming more popular for dogs). No-one is talking about collaring their child. When we used the Little Life backpack, half the time Roo didn't even know the safety line was attached, as she was holding my hand and it was looped around my wrist (totally slack).

I get that some people seem to want to abuse them and drag kids about - just from random observation of posters who have said that, it seems to be more common in the US? I've certainly never seen it here (which isn't to say it doesn't happen, just I've not seen it).


----------



## Nicoleoleole

We have the backpack one. Don't use it much as we just hold her, wear her or put her in the stroller. She runs wild if on the ground... she's probably drag US. :rofl:


----------



## 17thy

Whether or not its common there, it is pretty common here in the US for parents to use "safety backpacks" or whatever you wish to call them, in a neglectful manner. They put a harness on their child because they don't want to have to deal with them in the store or parking lot, they yank their kids around. Generally if a parent is holding their child's hand here they don't have a backpack or harness, and if they have one there usually isn't any handholding going on. It's usually the kid running as far in front of them as it will allow.

I can see the potential extra safety of the little backpack with the tail or whatever, but I really couldn't see myself using an actual harness on my child. And many people DO use them like leashes in a sense around here. So it's not unreasonable for people to call them leashes when the majority of my first hand experience with them is being misused.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Eala said:


> An alarm is all very well and good, but it's not going to help you if your child runs off the pavement and into the road (which might only be a few feet away). Equally in a busy shopping centre, you could hear the alarm going off, but depending on how busy it is you might still not be able to see your child.
> 
> I hate how people keep calling them "leashes". They aren't. A leash (generally) to me conjures up the image of something attached to a collar which is around a dog's neck (albeit harnesses are becoming more popular for dogs). No-one is talking about collaring their child. When we used the Little Life backpack, half the time Roo didn't even know the safety line was attached, as she was holding my hand and it was looped around my wrist (totally slack).
> 
> I get that some people seem to want to abuse them and drag kids about - just from random observation of posters who have said that, it seems to be more common in the US? I've certainly never seen it here (which isn't to say it doesn't happen, just I've not seen it).

Agree with all of this post.

I thought exactly the same when I read the part about the alarm, how on earth would it work if a child was running into the road? It certainly isn't going to stop the oncoming vechiles and the probability is the road isn't even going to be that far away, so the alarm would probably not even activate in the first place.

I do think it is pretty much a UK/USA thing though because again I have never seen anyone using them as a 'leash', and personally if they was then I don't think it is the product that should be being questioned but the parenting that that particular parent is using. Its like any product really, not everyone is going to use it as it was intended iykwim?

I do think leash is the wrong word but I suppose that is because I associate a leash with a dog like Eala stated, not a product that was brought to aid a child's safety.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Eala said:


> An alarm is all very well and good, but it's not going to help you if your child runs off the pavement and into the road (which might only be a few feet away). Equally in a busy shopping centre, you could hear the alarm going off, but depending on how busy it is you might still not be able to see your child.
> 
> I hate how people keep calling them "leashes". They aren't. A leash (generally) to me conjures up the image of something attached to a collar which is around a dog's neck (albeit harnesses are becoming more popular for dogs). No-one is talking about collaring their child. When we used the Little Life backpack, half the time Roo didn't even know the safety line was attached, as she was holding my hand and it was looped around my wrist (totally slack).
> 
> I get that some people seem to want to abuse them and drag kids about - just from random observation of posters who have said that, it seems to be more common in the US? I've certainly never seen it here (which isn't to say it doesn't happen, just I've not seen it).

I completely agree wit this comment.

I never drag Isla along by the reins they are just backup & the strap is held loose and tied around my wrist. I used to get annoyed when Isla first started to walk PIL would insist on using the reins anywhere on her but would virtually drag Isla along by it - it wasn't nice comfortable to watch and I removed them. So if used like that I agree it's not nice at all.

But I had Isla with me at the shop the other day and she made a dash for it when I got my wallet out to pay and let go of her hand. Thankfully the reins stopped her from running off or I would have had to chase her through the shop while she thought it was a fun game:dohh:. Also they can prise away from your hand so quickly if you lose concentration for a minute and personally the risk of Isla being run over by a car or bus doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Snuffy

If some people use them to drag their child around, that is not the fault of the backpack, it's manufacturer or take away from the very valid safety function they have, that's down to the parent. I won't compromise my children's safety just because some people use it poorly.


----------



## Rachel_C

I agree with you snuffy. You can misuse anything - I'm not going to stop wearing belts because some sickos beat their kids with them, neither will I let how some people misuse safety backpacks stop me using one when necessary :)


----------



## WantingABubba

I personally like reins; when used correctly. When I finally get my BFP, I'll use them. I want to babywear most of the time, as well as having a pushchair and reins for back-up :)


----------



## feeble

I won't be using them for j, i intend on holding his hand in busy areas and if he refuses I will explain to him carefully that we are near a road and he must hold my hand or go on my back. If he won't hold my hand I will put him on my back for a couple of minute and try again. I am hoping he will react well and be safe around roads when he is older

Edit: I live in the uk and have seen children dragged through throngs of people bumping into stuff and generally being ignored with a leash attached to one wrist.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

feeble said:


> I won't be using them for j, i intend on holding his hand in busy areas and if he refuses I will explain to him carefully that we are near a road and he must hold my hand or go on my back. If he won't hold my hand I will put him on my back for a couple of minute and try again. I am hoping he will react well and be safe around roads when he is older
> 
> Edit: *I live in the uk and have seen children dragged through throngs of people bumping into stuff and generally being ignored with a leash attached to one wrist.*



I have also seen kids being what you would class as 'dragged' along by the hands too, the same with kids holding buggy's. I don't think it is the product that is too blame it is obviously the person using them at the time. 

TBH where I live I dont really see people using reins, more of what I described above if anything.


----------



## Mrs RC

I've got a set of old fashioned reins and I use them regularly. I see no problem with it. Lucas is very determined and if he doesn't want to hold hands he won't. It safer that i have hold of him in some way than not at all!

I understand that some people on here can say that they will explain that their LO needs to hold hands or go back but thats not always practical. Sometimes you can't go back - there are errands to be run and a household to manage! If I went back everytime he refused to hold my hand we'd be forever in limbo in our porch!


----------



## Snuffy

I am amazed by how many people (not necessarily on here but certainly on other forums and IRL) who are able to successfully explain to a fully comprehending 2 year old why they need to hold your hand in the street with no back up in place. 

DD (3 1/2) is just about coming to understand and explain back to us now why she should or shouldn't do certain things, and even then she still frequently rebels and does it anyway.


----------



## feeble

mum22ttc#3 said:


> feeble said:
> 
> 
> I won't be using them for j, i intend on holding his hand in busy areas and if he refuses I will explain to him carefully that we are near a road and he must hold my hand or go on my back. If he won't hold my hand I will put him on my back for a couple of minute and try again. I am hoping he will react well and be safe around roads when he is older
> 
> Edit: *I live in the uk and have seen children dragged through throngs of people bumping into stuff and generally being ignored with a leash attached to one wrist.*
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen kids being what you would class as 'dragged' along by the hands too, the same with kids holding buggy's. I don't think it is the product that is too blame it is obviously the person using them at the time.
> 
> TBH where I live I dont really see people using reins, more of what I described above if anything.Click to expand...

I made that comment in response to a conversation regarding the use of reins in the UK vs the use of reins in the US, i have been reins missued in the UK but I wouldnt suggest that is anything to do with the manufacturer, i have seen people put children in a wrap carrier facing forwards which i think is silly but thats not the fault of the people making the wrap carrier, reigns just aint my thing, i would rather teach J from an early age about roads and holding hands near them x


----------



## feeble

Mrs RC said:


> I've got a set of old fashioned reins and I use them regularly. I see no problem with it. Lucas is very determined and if he doesn't want to hold hands he won't. It safer that i have hold of him in some way than not at all!
> 
> I understand that some people on here can say that they will explain that their LO needs to hold hands or go back but thats not always practical. Sometimes you can't go back - there are errands to be run and a household to manage! If I went back everytime he refused to hold my hand we'd be forever in limbo in our porch!

J is 18mths and currently is responding well to me telling him gently that he needs to hold my hand in public, he currently walks about 1 mile a day. 

My intention is that as he gets older, it is the norm for us to hold hands near roads and we will make sure that remains the case, if that means spending a few hours a week dilly-dallying around and putting him on my back, taking him off again, making him hold my hand, having to explain it and so on, then thats fine, as far as i am concerned that is part of being a parent to him and i think that other household chores can wait so that we get that understanding drilled in :) 

if it gets too late and we really need to get on, i will just sling him on my back and get the chores done, i would rather that than rely on something external to keep him near to me, i would like him to learn and grow up with the knowledge that he stays close to me in public/busy places near roads.


----------



## Mrs RC

feeble said:


> Mrs RC said:
> 
> 
> I've got a set of old fashioned reins and I use them regularly. I see no problem with it. Lucas is very determined and if he doesn't want to hold hands he won't. It safer that i have hold of him in some way than not at all!
> 
> I understand that some people on here can say that they will explain that their LO needs to hold hands or go back but thats not always practical. Sometimes you can't go back - there are errands to be run and a household to manage! If I went back everytime he refused to hold my hand we'd be forever in limbo in our porch!
> 
> J is 18mths and currently is responding well to me telling him gently that he needs to hold my hand in public, he currently walks about 1 mile a day.
> 
> My intention is that as he gets older, it is the norm for us to hold hands near roads and we will make sure that remains the case, if that means spending a few hours a week dilly-dallying around and putting him on my back, taking him off again, making him hold my hand, having to explain it and so on, then thats fine, as far as i am concerned that is part of being a parent to him and i think that other household chores can wait so that we get that understanding drilled in :)
> 
> if it gets too late and we really need to get on, i will just sling him on my back and get the chores done, i would rather that than rely on something external to keep him near to me, i would like him to learn and grow up with the knowledge that he stays close to me in public/busy places near roads.Click to expand...

I'm sure you don't mean to, but you do come across as if your way is better than others - or rather, other toddlers are less capable than yours.

My son walks regularly - he's 19 months - he knows to hold hands but I'd rather not risk him slipping out of my hand and ending up in the road. We live in a busy part of greater London - is rather not take that chance!


----------



## feeble

It is certainly not my intention to make out that our way is 'the only' way, i can't imagine how i would feel if i lived in Greater London because i dont :) I live in Salisbury which is a city but a very small/chilled one. 

Jasper is very much average, he doesnt talk and only started walking a few weeks ago, i very much doubt he is 'more capable' than anyone elses toddler... 

Just talking about how things work for us really, if its different for you then cool... Reins arent something i would want to use on a daily basis, because i would rather he learnt about staying close to me, its that simple really, and if it means putting him on my back (not going back to the house which is what i think you took from my first comment) for a few bits of our walk and getting that right, then thats what we will do :)


----------



## Mrs RC

Ah I see! I did think you meant back as in back to the house. Sorry!
X


----------



## feeble

thats okay! its easy to skip over things in texts isnt it :) 

i havent gone back to the house yet :) i would in future probably say something like 

'we are spending a lot of time putting you up and down because you dont like holding my hand, we might not have time to go to the park once we get into town' 

or something like that x


----------



## T-Bex

When I haven't put Bethan's reins on, I've regularly had to come back to the house because she won't hold my hand, and I live on a main road. It's the biggest frustration in the universe, having to carry a screaming toddler back home, under your arm... 

Like I said, I view them as a handy safety device.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I had 2 of the backpack ones. One looked like a teddy bear and the other was a monkey and I used them with my 2 younger kids, they loved them!! They got to walk like they wanted to and carry their "baby" like mommy did with them. People would get so dang mad when they would see my kids out with their packs on and some would even yell at me that I had no right to treat my kids like a dog. I never treated my kids like dogs I just made sure that they couldn't wonder off or get hurt. I also didn't have the fear of someone taking my kids. I see nothing wrong with using them and will be using one for Airyonna when she is old enough and wants to walk rather than have mommy babywear!


----------



## 17thy

I don't think either way anyone should feel they are making the "better" choice. You make the choices you need to that will best effect YOUR child. Not everything is one size fits all, so to speak. Some kids DO understand more in depth what is going on than others.

I personally live on an acre of land so we have PLENTY of run around space for LO. But I hold her hand when we get close to the mailbox and street (even though we rarely get a car driving down it). The park in the neighborhood next to us we walk to and there is no side walk on the main road which is very busy so I wouldn't even chance holding hands or a rein, I just wrap her to me and walk to the park and let her free when we get there.


----------



## mamalove

Try going for a walk with 3 toddlers and a baby lol

I bought 2 for my twins when they were around 14 month,but i only used them once or twice because they'd get muddled up from running around me :)

I don't see them as 'bad' or anything like that,i think it's better to be safe then sorry in any situation.


----------

